# Will my Viper 5706v work after i disconnect my negative battery terminal?



## roy760 (Mar 4, 2015)

I will be working on my headlights (new bulbs) and i need to disconnect my negative battery terminal while i work on it. When im done and reconnect my negative battery terminal will my alarm still work as it did before? Will it reset? If so what do i need to do to get it back to normal?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

It should work as it was prior to removing the negative terminal.


----------

